# Leave in conditioners!



## mandatron (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello beautifuls!

My hair is pretty much a disaster after going from black to platinum in under a week, using box colour.. hah! so i was wondering if anyone knew any good home remedy's or store bought really good deep conditioning, or anything that will help my breakage! serums, anything! its the worst at the tips, and im addicted to bleaching it, i refuse to stop!

thanks ^.^ &lt;3

P.s. anyone know any good store bought products to go platinum that arnt as harsh? right now im using a brand called Ice Cream. there bleach and then a pearl platinum hair dye. thanks again!


----------



## Stylist101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I think everyone can agree that when it comes to conditioners, you need the professional kind. The store bought ones will not give you the essential nutrients your hair needs even though they claim that they can. Since you decided to do such a radical change in your hair color, the texture of your hair is completely different now and you have to adjust to that. Now, I can not physically feel your hair to tell you exactly what you need but here are my professional recommendations:

Schwartzkopf Repair Rescue Sealed Ends: This product is designed just for the ends of the hair. This will help to prevent split ends as well as keep your hair looking healthy and shiny. It is a protein so it will add strength but unlike other protein products out there, it wont make it feel like straw.

Redken All Soft Heavy Cream: This is a deep conditioning treatment that can be used 1-2 times a week. I would start off twice a week for you for a month and then use it only once a week. It works like a charm. It has avocado oil it as well as gold chamomile. The hair feels amazing afterwards.

Redken All Soft Conditioner: This is a regular conditioner that you use after you shampoo. It works beautifully. I use it every day and my hair is amazingly healthy with all that I do to it.

Also, I would recommend that when you do a conditioning treatment or just when you are using a regular conditioner after a shampoo, use a towel to dry off the ends of your hair while you are in the shower. After you have done this, apply the conditioner start at the ends first and work your way up, you do not want to get too much on the scalp because it could make it look oily. By doing this, you are giving the conditioner something to hold onto. Water molecules are big and conditioners can not break through that so if your ends are somewhat dry, that will allow the conditioner to soak into your hair cuticle to keep it healthy and strong.

So...I would like to add one more tip or suggestion! You say you love to bleach your hair?

Well, salons now have color lines that offer a bleached look but without the bleach. It is a high lift color and there are many different shades of blonde's you can achieve with it. I do know the schwarztkopf line as beautiful blonde shades that range from golden tones to beige to more of an ash/platinum. The 12-1 shade sounds perfect for you. It would give you the platinum look without all the damage from the bleach.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Stylist101 how much does the Schwartzkopf Repair Rescue Sealed Ends cost and do you know what salons carry the product?


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 25, 2008)

My stylist suggested for me The hair cholestrol from walmart, it only cost about $2. She said to put that on and put a shower cap over it and leave it for a hr or so. I just got lots of blonde hilights, so I'll be doing some deep conditioners, however I will be using the All Soft Heavy Cream, but the hair cholestrol may be a cheaper solution.


----------



## Maaltri (Jun 25, 2008)

I too just went from black to blonde except I had a pro do it! I'm always too scared to do something that drastic by myself!!

Anywho, I have used Pantene for color treated hair in the past and was not suffering too much damage. Then all of a sudden my hair starting breaking horribly and the Pantene wasn't working. The culprit was my hair dryer. It's like 10 years old. Apparently, when a blow dryer gets old the coil heats up hotter than before and can cause some major damage. My hair was literally singed and I was forced to go dark for a year.

But now I am blonde again with a new hair dryer and new shampoo/conditioner and WOW what a difference. I'm currentlyusing a high end shampoo and conditioner call S Factor by TIGI. It's pricey and runs about $32 for each $25 oz bottle.

I have never bought shampoo that expensive before, but I have a friend who has a cosmetology license and was able to get me a deal on 2 huge bottles for $40 together. I've also seen this line on ebay. Also, you use very little because it is extremely concentrated, so my bottles should last me a year. Even though there is an initial stcker shock, I figure I went through about 4 bottles of Pantene shampoo and conditioner and that comes to more that $40.

I also found that with the high end shampoo/conditioner that extra treatments weren't necessary ans these have protein in them.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 25, 2008)

Its a 10 makes a spray called its a snap leave in conditioner it is not drugstore but its not that expensive I think $15 and a bottle lasts for quite sometime


----------



## monniej (Jun 25, 2008)

queen helene cholestorol conditioner is my fav for deep conditioning.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jun 25, 2008)

Kevin Murphy Leave-in.Luxury is fabulous! It's the best I ever tried, and I tried a lot!


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its a 10 makes a spray called its a snap leave in conditioner it is not drugstore but its not that expensive I think $15 and a bottle lasts for quite sometime I just got lots of blonde hilights so I bought some stuff called It's a 10 miracle leave in...my stylist says it's Excellent!!! I've not tried it yet, but that might be something you could look into as well.


----------



## Stylist101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Stylist101 how much does the Schwartzkopf Repair Rescue Sealed Ends cost and do you know what salons carry the product? I believe it sells for 17. I am not for sure though. As for salons that sell it, I would look in the phone book under "Beauty" and sometimes salons will say what products they carry in the add. Or just call local salons and ask them, I'm sure someone carries it around you!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 26, 2008)

Go to sallys and get protien packs....

that is the only thing that will stop breakage. it is 99 cents per pack which is like two treatments. or the big bottle is 5 dollars and it like idk but it lasted me like 6 months. i would also sugest getting conditioner with protien in it (naked naturals makes one that is sold at CVS) and try not to shampoo more than once every 4 days.

lastly if you can afford it get the intense treatments that they have at the saloon they may cost a little more but they really help like kerastase has a 5 day treatment that really saved my hair when i had it bleached out.

* once you get the really pale blonde hair i would just tone it cuase hair dye has hash chemicals that will make it worse...

so i would just tone it as light as possible than buy clairol shimmer lights (they sell it at sallys beauty supply) and use that once a week to keep it white...

for the color i would suggest wella cuase they make really really pretty platinum whites.


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 26, 2008)

I like that silicon mix treatment in that jar, and you can buy it at sickbay.biz, its a wonderful dominican hair treatment, I like there shampoos, and conditioners also, another leave in conditioner I like is Organics (africa's best) cholesterol tea tree which is in a clear plastic jar, the cream is orangish yellow, works good, and there Hair Mayonaisse is good too, but being Its summer i dont use this at all, i would wait till when its cooler.


----------



## MiSSrebeccaxo (Jul 15, 2011)

*Try aussie 3 minute miracle (it comes in a purple bottle). YOU WILL NOT BE SORRY! It is a deep conditioning treatment and you just brush it through your hair during your shower &amp; leave it in or a few mins and wash. It smells great &amp; when you come out of the shower your hair is amazingly soft!! I swear by this stuff and it is only around $6 a bottle. It brought my hair back to life after i got my highlights. Check it out !! I use it every time i wash my hair and it leaves my hair so silky and shiny. *


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 15, 2011)

I really like Bio Silk's Silk Therapy and Healthy Sexy Hair's Soy Tri-Wheat Leave In Conditioner.  It's a 10 Leave In is good, too, that's my third choice.


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 23, 2011)

Like Lavendarpink all those products she mentioned I've heard good things about. Dominican products are really good to use for the hair and I find that the smelly conditioners are the best. Garlic conditioners smell awful but they really grow your hair. I'm using a new leave in conditioner from the brazilian brand nunaat it's called Karite Leave in treatment. I like it and it was inexpensive.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 23, 2011)

Gotta love inexpensive!


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the leave in conditioner by Nunaat called Karite Special.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a 10! Miracle Leave-In


----------



## cookiemonkey (Jul 26, 2011)

If your looking for a cheap one, try Aussie's. =)


----------



## MissLima (Jul 27, 2011)

*I love aussie miracle moist works wonderfully*


----------



## MissLima (Jul 27, 2011)

*works wonderfully*


----------

